
H1-B Visa Abuses Harm American Workers - davidf18
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/16/opinion/visa-abuses-harm-american-workers.html
======
DarkKomunalec
But I thought your country owes you nothing, and isn't supposed to protect you
from foreign competition. Why should the US help you, just because by mere
chance you were born there? It could just as well help someone from India or
Bangladesh.

~~~
bediger4000
Why should we have H1-B and L1-B visas for tech workers only? Why not have
LAWYER1-B, MD1-B and CEO1-B visas for cheap foreign lawyers, physicians and
management? Surely those professions are also equally unworthy of any form of
protectionism, right? Bring down costs of lawsuits and legal advice,
healthcare, and reduce the C-level overhead of corporations! Sounds like a
win-win to me!

~~~
tn13
Obviously. Except that they have lobbied to pass laws to prevent competition
and screw American consumers.

~~~
bediger4000
Because programmers/developers didn't have the moral equivalent of the AMA or
ABA, so we deserve to get screwed?

This doesn't sound at all just, fair or anything to me.

------
davidf18
Another important article pointed to by this Editorial:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/12/us/laid-off-americans-
req...](https://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/12/us/laid-off-americans-required-to-
zip-lips-on-way-out-grow-bolder.html)

